# Cant upload pics from ipad



## nick32 (Sep 6, 2011)

I cant upload my pics from my iPad!!! Is it possible? I'm on the app, in other forums, there's an advanced option, and from there you upload them, but on here it's not there? Is there a way? Or can I not use my iPad for this?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2011)

You can't upload pics from a computer either.

The way that most members display photos on this forum, is to host them someplace (Photobucket, Flickr etc.) then grab the url from there and post them here with


----------



## nick32 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahhhhh, haha I guess this is t the forum for me lol.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 6, 2011)

You can get the iPad Photobucket app, upload there, grab the link and post here. Easypeazy.


----------



## nick32 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> You can get the iPad Photobucket app, upload there, grab the link and post here. Easypeazy.



Ok I'll try that.


----------

